# Banned members?



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I know we're not to speak of them. Eleven Point and I were on speaker phone last night. Neighbor from hell was threatening to kill him. I can't get up with him??? Ban me if you want to!!!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

TripleD said:


> I can't get up with him???


?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

We talk 3 or 4 times a week. He wanted me to be available to to talk with the local Sheriff if things went bad!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I keep in touch with him occasionally. He exacerbated the situation.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Why would we be banned talking to people we met here?


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Why would we be banned talking to people we met here?


I took a decade long break here... But, I would guess that someone who was banned here is being talked about by someone who thinks that was subterfuge.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not thinking that. Not concerned.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not thinking that. Not concerned.


I, as usual, have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

starrynights said:


> I, as usual, have no idea what's going on.


You aren't the only one. But the OP rarely makes any sense to me anyway so I won't worry about it. 

.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I was expecting to see a list of banned (previous) members. 

So . . . are we not allowed to mention what we are prohibited from talking about? That's deep.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

starrynights said:


> I, as usual, have no idea what's going on.


Me too.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> So . . . are we not allowed to mention what we are prohibited from talking about? That's deep.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not supposed to speak of them? That's new to me, but maybe I didn't read that part in the rules.

I hope Eleven Point is okay. I remember him posting about the neighbor a couple times.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Methinks some people take these forums waaaayyyyyyy to seriously. Just sayin'


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

harrylee said:


> Methinks some people take these forums waaaayyyyyyy to seriously. Just sayin'


You've been here all of 3 months. Some of us have been here for years and have gotten to know other long term members. Just because you don't inquire about your old friends doesn't mean nobody else does.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You've been here all of 3 months. Some of us have been here for years and have gotten to know other long term members. Just because you don't inquire about your old friends doesn't mean nobody else does.


Thats OK...I have been on various forums since about 2000.....Unless I know someone personally, I dont take it too seriously. To each their own I guess


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

harrylee said:


> Thats OK...I have been on various forums since about 2000.....Unless I know someone personally, I dont take it too seriously. To each their own I guess


K


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

harrylee said:


> Thats OK...I have been on various forums since about 2000.....Unless I know someone personally, I dont take it too seriously. To each their own I guess


Have you been on any single forum long enough to get to know the other posters? I'm guessing no, because you don't take it seriously.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

TripleD said:


> I know we're not to speak of them. Eleven Point and I were on speaker phone last night. Neighbor from hell was threatening to kill him. I can't get up with him??? Ban me if you want to!!!


You could call the sheriff and ask them to do a welfare check on him if you are really concerned.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

There used to be some kind of amnesty policy where a banned member could be reinstated. Maybe he can get back on HT if he follows whatever that procedure is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have met Eleven Point personally.

I have met about seven members personally. Maybe more.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

I feel like Im reading something in a code language that really has absolutely nothing to do with the topic. Probably a code message being sent to the red chinese.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The thorn in his side has been removed, at least here. That was the problem that got him tossed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> There used to be some kind of amnesty policy where a banned member could be reinstated. Maybe he can get back on HT if he follows whatever that procedure is.


That is a good idea


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Adirondackian said:


> I feel like Im reading something in a code language that really has absolutely nothing to do with the topic. Probably a code message being sent to the red chinese.


It may seem like code but it's on topic.

Nothing to see here. No secrets are being given to the Chinese. Since China is the lowest bidder, our govt has no secrets from them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Adirondackian said:


> I feel like Im reading something in a code language that really has absolutely nothing to do with the topic. Probably a code message being sent to the red chinese.


11P got booted. He went spastic on a member or maybe more than one, I am not sure.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Have you been on any single forum long enough to get to know the other posters? I'm guessing no, because you don't take it seriously.


20 years long enough?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> There used to be some kind of amnesty policy where a banned member could be reinstated. Maybe he can get back on HT if he follows whatever that procedure is.


If he comes in through the south facing entrance, amnesty is a real possibility. But even without it there probably won't be much of an effort to kick him out.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

NRA_guy said:


> I was expecting to see a list of banned (previous) members.
> 
> So . . . are we not allowed to mention what we are prohibited from talking about? That's deep.


I've never banned anyone for discussing past members and I don't believe it's happened in at least a decade but it does make a good story.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> There used to be some kind of amnesty policy where a banned member could be reinstated. Maybe he can get back on HT if he follows whatever that procedure is.


It's certainly possible to be reinstated.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

wr said:


> I've never banned anyone for discussing past members and I don't believe it's happened in at least a decade but it does make a good story.


I think there have been times that someone was banned and then others wanted to discuss the topic that got them banned and re-hash the topic. Sort of holding court on a dead horse. That sort of nonsense is nonproductive. Sort of seems that someone vanishes and some know why, others in the dark and no one is willing to convict or stand up for them. New day, move on.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I think that rule was in the Angie days when members got banned because she did not like them. Then others would discuss the banning and boom they got banned as well and a new rule was put in place because question the mod actions was not allowed.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Paumon said:


> You aren't the only one. But the OP rarely makes any sense to me anyway so I won't worry about it.
> 
> .


Feel free to explain!!? Been here awhile.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't remember what he did, but it must have been bad because we have several members who spew bile and nonsense and no one does anything about them. They are just allowed to rant on. You have to put some serious effort in to get banned.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

TripleD said:


> Feel free to explain!!? Been here awhile.


No, you feel free to explain first. What is the meaning of this following statement from your first post?


> .... _ I can't get up with him???_ .......


And what's up with the question marks? Are you asking a question? Your statement doesn't make any sense to me.

I know you've been here awhile. I've been here a few years longer than you. But so what? It doesn't matter how long we've been here if we still can't understand each other after 11 years.

.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Paumon said:


> No, you feel free to explain first. What is the meaning of this following statement from your first post?
> And what's up with the question marks? Are you asking a question? Your statement doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> I know you've been here awhile. I've been here a few years longer than you. But so what? It doesn't matter how long we've been here if we still can't understand each other after 11 years.
> ...


Just concerned. Don't read to much in to it...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

harrylee said:


> 20 years long enough?


And you didn't converse with anyone enough to consider them a friend or to be concerned about their welfare? That's sad.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Paumon said:


> No, you feel free to explain first. What is the meaning of this following statement from your first post?
> And what's up with the question marks? Are you asking a question? Your statement doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> I know you've been here awhile. I've been here a few years longer than you. But so what? It doesn't matter how long we've been here if we still can't understand each other after 11 years.
> ...


Cant get up with him means you cant get him to answer his phone. It is slang in the south.

Why dont you go to Timmies and get a double double...eh?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Cant get up with him means you cant get him to answer his phone. It is slang in the south.


Y'all talk funny down south. I didn't know what it meant either.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

TripleD said:


> Just concerned. Don't read to much in to it...


Okie dokie then.  You are still avoiding an explanation of what _"I can't get up with him"_ means but that means neither one of us is required to explain anything to each other, right? 
I didn't read anything into your post because the post doesn't make any sense to me. I don't understand why you would be concerned and so worked up about somebody who has such a mean spirit dwelling inside of him, but that's your business. Carry on.

.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Y'all talk funny down south. I didn't know what it meant either.


Yes ma'am, we sure do. But so do the ones over yonder. 

I'll tell you what though. Not to talk until the cows come home, but @Paumon was the pot calling the kettle black. I think they could start an argument in an empty house. But hey, you're a rooster one day and a feather duster the next.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Paumon said:


> You are still avoiding an explanation of what _"I can't get up with him"_ means


You missed it. An interpretation was given.



mreynolds said:


> Cant get up with him means you cant get him to answer his phone. It is slang in the south.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Yes ma'am, we sure do. But so do the ones over yonder.
> 
> I'll tell you what though. Not to talk until the cows come home, but @Paumon was the pot calling the kettle black. I think they could start an argument in an empty house. But hey, you're a rooster one day and a feather duster the next.


All that I get. Just never heard tell of t'other beforetimes.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> Cant get up with him means you cant get him to answer his phone. It is slang in the south.
> 
> Why dont you go to Timmies and get a double double...eh?


LOL. If you say so .... for the south.  Thanks for the explanation. 

Here in the north "can't get up with him" means something else so entirely different it wouldn't be lady-like for me to mention it on a forum for the general public.

.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it's missing a word to mean the other. IDK. I often say I can't get up with hubby because 4 *AM* is unreasonably early in the morning and I often don't get up until after he leaves for work.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> Yes ma'am, we sure do. But so do the ones over yonder.
> 
> I'll tell you what though. Not to talk until the cows come home, but @Paumon was the pot calling the kettle black. I think they could start an argument in an empty house. But hey, you're a rooster one day and a feather duster the next.


You're probably right about me starting arguments in an empty house - I can argue with the air too - but keep in mind I wasn't the one that challenged anyone or started an argument this time round. That was the OP.

.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Paumon said:


> You're probably right about me starting arguments in an empty house - I can argue with the air too - but keep in mind I wasn't the one that challenged anyone or started an argument this time round. That was the OP.
> 
> .


Nothing wrong with a little arguing every now and then. It would be boring otherwise.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a good recipe for chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> And you didn't converse with anyone enough to consider them a friend or to be concerned about their welfare? That's sad.


Seems you like assume things...OK. You have no friends except on the internet. That's sad.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for chocolate chip cookies?


Or we could talk about Jeeps. The TJ people are a great bunch.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> 11P got booted. He went spastic on a member or maybe more than one, I am not sure.


I sure missed it. I don't remember ever reading a post of his where he broke the rules. He seemed like an easy-going guy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> I sure missed it. I don't remember ever reading a post of his where he broke the rules. He seemed like an easy-going guy.


He had issues with one poster. The posts were deleted rather quickly after the fight got started. It's a shame too because they both seemed like pretty decent people before that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

harrylee said:


> Seems you like assume things...OK. You have no friends except on the internet. That's sad.


And I'll assume you don't take anything seriously. Fair enough?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for chocolate chip cookies?







__





Loading…






thevegan8.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the banned getting back together?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Is the banned getting back together?


I was just about to say “Let’s talk about BAND members”. 😂


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for chocolate chip cookies?


The best recipe used to be on the Nestle Toll House morsel package. I don't know if it's still printed on it or not. It's too hot to bake cookies here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i just add a pk of vanilla instant pudding to my choc. chip cookies but likely CF would rather have the vegan ones. it's pushin 36C today and i have been baking choc. chip cookies and also bread and lemon loaves. course i got to escape to the lower level quite often


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Me too, but key is, always try to be good at what you're doing. I think I'm nearly there.




Adirondackian said:


> Me too.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Is the banned getting back together?


I'm sure the band is in talks to get back together soon.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

He's out of jail but with a monitor. Just talked. I knew something was wrong!!!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

How are the dogs?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

TripleD said:


> He's out of jail but with a monitor. Just talked. I knew something was wrong!!!


Felony charge(s)?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> He's out of jail but with a monitor. Just talked. I knew something was wrong!!!


Keep us posted


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> How are the dogs?


He had friend take care of them...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Felony charge(s)?


He goes to court on Wednesday. No felony charges. Three days in jail...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Who is in jail?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

@Alice In TX/MO Eleven Point. I remember when they found him guilty instead of the other party. I was surprised. Of course he got banned and there was no more to the outcome.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe he shouldn’t talk to the neighbor (or anyone) when he has been drinking.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Who is in jail?


Eleven Point. Three days and home now


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Maybe he shouldn’t talk to the neighbor (or anyone) when he has been drinking.


His land and mouth got him in trouble. He's home with the dogs...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> His land and mouth got him in trouble. He's home with the dogs...


They did threaten to kill him while I was on speaker phone with him...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TripleD said:


> They did threaten to kill him while I was on speaker phone with him...


Why was that?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And he said what to them, eh?!?!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Property line dispute. Plus alcohol. Plus testosterone.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

po boy said:


> Why was that?


Survey found his other three acres. Next to a rental house. I would have to buy it....


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Property line dispute. Plus alcohol. Plus testosterone.


He was calm and I told him to go to the house. That is what attorneys are for!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL. This is hilarious.  Serves him right. Too bad they didn't keep him in jail for longer than three days, he deserves longer. I hope 101 Pigs reads about this. I guess it won't make him feel any better about being vilified and bullied away from the forum by 11pt but it would sure give him something to laugh about for a few minutes.

.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Paumon said:


> LOL. This is hilarious.  Serves him right. Too bad they didn't keep him in jail for longer than three days, he deserves longer. I hope 101 Pigs reads about this. I guess it won't make him feel any better about being vilified and bullied away from the forum by 11pt but it would sure give him something to laugh about for a few minutes.
> 
> .


101Pigs wasn’t run off by 11pt. 101 was a dim-witted old man with a raging case of TDS that almost made yours look mild (though he was, at least an American). He made a bunch of stupid boasts without thinking them through. Hell, he even admitted to committing a felony because he thought it made him sound savvy.




Paumon said:


> Too bad they didn't keep him in jail for longer than three days, he deserves longer.


And, what, exactly, do you know about 11pt’s case to know that he deserved any, let alone more, time in jail? Not a damned thing, that’s what. It just so happens that in the rarified air of the great and venerable Paumon, her not liking you is enough to warrant detention by the government. She did declare, after all, that she’d like to see 80% of the world’s population die because they don’t please her.

Wasn’t there a thread around here, somewhere, about a test to determine if you were a psychopath?
Hmmm…. Now, where did we put that thing?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> LOL. This is hilarious.  Serves him right. Too bad they didn't keep him in jail for longer than three days, he deserves longer. I hope 101 Pigs reads about this. I guess it won't make him feel any better about being vilified and bullied away from the forum by 11pt but it would sure give him something to laugh about for a few minutes.
> 
> .


You keep showing your dark side.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Paumon apparently has no confidence in the justice system.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww monkey boy give it a rest, quit your sniveling, quit repeating the same lies over and over and over again so now you believe your own lies, and just grow up. 

.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> Awww monkey boy give it a rest, quit your sniveling, quit repeating the same lies over and over and over again so now you believe your own lies, and just grow up.
> 
> .


You did say you wanted mass human extinction.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> You keep showing your dark side.


Everybody here does. So what else is new?

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> You did say you wanted mass human extinction.


See, that's a lie too. I never said that and yet you keep on repeating it too so you believe it.

I said I would like to see 80% of the global population just disappear into thin air. Period. And I'd still like to see that happen.

I never said anything about people dying, that interpretation about people dying was put on it by other people who lack imagination and can only think about death.

.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Waiting for the myth of Rapture to take place?


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

80% is a big rapture. The churches better get busy!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Doesn’t matter. Ain’t happening.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Paumon apparently has no confidence in the justice system.


You got that right. You are always so astute. 

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Doesn’t matter. Ain’t happening.


You got that right too. But there is no harm in day dreaming about it. Ya just never know, sometimes miracles do happen and I'd consider it a blessed miracle if the 80% simply disappeared into thin air as if they'd never existed in the first place.

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> 80% is a big rapture. The churches better get busy!


No point in the churches getting busy. There's too many of them and the hereafter doesn't want them either.

.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

TD: next time you talk to 11point. tell him i said hi and wish him the best and hope he comes back in again eventually. ~Georgia


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> See, that's a lie too. I never said that and yet you keep on repeating it too so you believe it.
> 
> I said I would like to see 80% of the global population just disappear into thin air. Period. And I'd still like to see that happen.
> 
> ...


Your argument to justify your 80% depopulation is the ascending of Christians? Seriously? 

You dug a hole and you think that is getting you out?

Keep trying to justify or rationalize you letting your dark side show.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Your argument to justify your 80% depopulation is the ascending of Christians? Seriously?
> 
> You dug a hole and you think that is getting you out?
> 
> Keep trying to justify or rationalize you letting your dark side show.


I figured you went and looked for the original post for proof, didn't you? And you discovered I'm telling the truth. Well that took you long enough so why haven't you quoted the thread here for proof and verification of the truth of what I actually said? Too embarrassed, are you?

What the heck are you talking about now with the above ascension nonsense, are you being delusional or what? There's something FUBARed with the way some of you twist other people's statements to mean something that's never been said let alone implied. In particular you, monkey boy and gtx.

If you paid real attention instead of twisting things into your figments of imagination that you WANT to believe and lie about to try to make other people believe it too, you'd know I'm not a religious person. I don't care about or believe in anybody's religions or all their imaginary gods and I certainly don't believe in the ascension of Christians. There's no such thing as the rapture, no such thing as an ascension of Christians. The whole idea is a preposterous delusion.

Some of you people who tell such outrageous lies need to get a grip on real life and get real with yourselves. Everybody dies. There is no escape from Death for anybody.

If I recall correctly, there's a passage somewhere in the bible about rainbows in the sky ..... something along the lines of rainbows representing God's promise that he would never again inundate the Earth with water and drown the Earth. But there is no promise made that the Earth and all things on it won't be destroyed by a swift and great conflagration.

.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In the bible there is the promise that a portion of the earth will be destroyed by a falling star.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> In the bible there is the promise that a portion of the earth will be destroyed by a falling star.


Can you please tell me where? New things are always popping out at me in the Bible, but I don't recall that and would like to look it up.

Cabin Fever: add a little ground cloves to your chocolate chip cookies, makes them really yummy


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> In the bible there is the promise that a portion of the earth will be destroyed by a falling star.


That makes more sense. The earth and its atmosphere is constantly being bombarded every day with space debris, and the Great Extinction (the one that happened to the dinosaurs) is credited to a shock and global conflagration due to the huge asteroid(s) hitting the Earth. There's no reason to believe it won't ever happen again so it's an easy prediction to make about a "falling star". 

But I expect the soonest global conflagration will be due to just plain old heat and fire because of the climate change extremes that are just starting to happen in so many places now. What we're already seeing now is just the beginning.

Speaking of heat, we just had a heat dome that lasted 10 days, it dissipated 2 days ago and then the beginnings of another heat dome reappeared today and is forecasted for 4 more days of increasing temperatures in the 90's and low 100's. Time to log out now and go water the plants and trees again so they don't go into shock, it's a 4 hour job to do all of the grounds here by hand with the hose. (No sprinklers allowed due to water conservation restrictions). 

Bye bye for now.

.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

The rapture part came in from a couple others of us joking about it after the fact. Wouldn't make sense for that to be involved with the 80% number, since nowhere near 80% of the population are Christians.

Roughly 1/3 of the world population is nominally Christian, but only a fraction of them would be raptured since most are not "real" Christians, at least according to most of the rapture theology I'm familiar with.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

RideBarefoot said:


> Can you please tell me where? New things are always popping out at me in the Bible, but I don't recall that and would like to look it up.


The biblical mentions that I'm most familiar with about stars falling or being cast down to Earth and wreaking destruction throughout the planet are from the the Book of Revelations. About Satan coming as the Red Dragon falling or cast down to earth as a star. But there are similar mentions in other parts of the bible too. 

You can take your pick of some of the relevant verses here, there's a whole bunch of verses, if this helps:

* What Does the Bible Say About Falling Stars? *

An example would be this:
_Revelation 8:10-11 _
_The third angel blew his trumpet, and a great star fell from heaven, blazing like a torch, and it fell on a third of the rivers and on the springs of water. The name of the star is Wormwood. A third of the waters became wormwood, and many people died from the water, because it had been made bitter._
.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you. I had wondered if it was metaphorical.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

RideBarefoot said:


> Thank you. I had wondered if it was metaphorical.


Some of them are metaphorical but I don't think all of them are, although they may sound metaphorical. Considering the bible is a history book that goes back a long, long way and there are so many mentions of star activity related to planetary disasters, I have no doubt that some of the cataclysms mentioned actually happened in their distant past. But I think many of the less learned of story tellers who wouldn't have known anything about the developing earth sciences and astronomy would have portrayed them with awe and superstition in the only way they knew how that would adequately describe what happened. So a lot of it sounds metaphorical to today's modern day civilizations and theologists who are generally better educated about science and nature, astronomy and meteorology, etc..

.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you @Paumon for posting that. That was the passage I meant although reading it again it says the waters not the earth. It's been years since I read it and apparently my memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Thank you @Paumon for posting that. That was the passage I meant although reading it again it says the waters not the earth. It's been years since I read it and apparently my memory isn't what it used to be.


You're welcome. There are other passages that don't say anything about the waters but do mention cataclysmic disasters on Earth that involve the falling or casting to earth of stars or some kind of monster (called Satan or Lucifer the shining one) come to earth disguised as a star.

I'm thinking maybe even ET's and their space ships might have been possibilities, (like the ones depicted in South American ancient histories) and the historical scholars of ancient biblical times would have interpreted those as falling stars or monstrous evil dragons crowned by shining stars, or other such like evil monsters.

.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Easy to be crotchety when you have to settle for a Tim Horton's cause they ain't no Buc-ee's . If you don't know about getting up with someone, you might be just common.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> Easy to be crotchety when you have to settle for a Tim Horton's cause they ain't no Buc-ee's .* If you don't know about getting up with someone, you might be just common.*


Since I've now been told it's a common southern slang expression I think it's the other way round, it's common to the commoners of the south.

I've never had Buc-ee's stuff but have heard about Buc-ee's, I even saw a promotional video about it. It was scary.    Never had Tim Horton's stuff either.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tim Horton's sux. Often their coffee quality depends on how well the store cleans their machines and really makes fresh coffee. They never clean the hot chocolate machine which turns out 500°f slightly flavored water. Several times the person making my tea bounced the bag around while adding the hot water. The only drink they have that I like is the tropical mango refresher and it's a limited time thing.

Donuts should be deep fried, eggs should not be microwaved, sausage should not be steamed. 

The bagels are good if they aren't burned, but they are usually burned. Some of their muffins are really good, but the good ones are available only for a short time. By the time you see a commercial for it, they have run out of the item.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Paumon said:


> I think it's the other way round, it's common to the commoners of the south.



Well now you're just being mean. Or is that your go to demeanor?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Tim Horton's sux. Often their coffee quality depends on how well the store cleans their machines and really makes fresh coffee. They never clean the hot chocolate machine which turns out 500°f slightly flavored water. Several times the person making my tea bounced the bag around while adding the hot water. The only drink they have that I like is the tropical mango refresher and it's a limited time thing.
> 
> Donuts should be deep fried, eggs should not be microwaved, sausage should not be steamed.
> 
> The bagels are good if they aren't burned, but they are usually burned. Some of their muffins are really good, but the good ones are available only for a short time. By the time you see a commercial for it, they have run out of the item.


You're probably right about that. I've heard the quality of all of the Tim Horton's products has dropped ever since they sold out in 2014. Tim Horton's was sold for USD $11.4 billion to Burger King. The two chains became subsidiaries of the Canadian-American holding company Restaurant Brands International, which is majority-owned by Brazilian investment firm 3G Capital 

I always make my own coffee at home so if I can't find the usual brand I want then sometimes in a pinch I'll buy a 1 pound package of TH's original brand of ground coffee which is sold in all Canadian super markets here. Home brewed it's not too bad when I brew that to my own specifications. But my preference is for the Italian _Lavazza_ company's assortments of coffees, they are very good.

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> Well now you're just being mean. Or is that your go to demeanor?


LOL. How is that any meaner than being told _"If you don't know about getting up with someone, you might be just common."_ ???

Besides which, every single one of us here on this forum is a commoner anyway with no exceptions regardless of being in the north or the south. Being a commoner isn't an insult, it's not a bad thing except to money grubbing _nouveau riche_ hoi paloi snobs with delusions of grandeur. 

.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby likes Tim Horton's brand coffee when he makes it at home. He uses distilled water and a lot more half & half than the store is willing to put in their cups. Most of the stores switched to the non-refrigerated cream in a cup which he says tastes spoiled. Sam's Club sometimes has TH ground coffee beans. No other stores, except TH restaurants, carry the coffee. At least not that we have found.

IMO, Burger King paid too much for Horton's. It wasn't great before and is gradually getting worse. 

I was just reading they didn't increase the employee pay when other restaurants did and they don't allow employees to call off sick. That makes me dislike them even more. I'm aleady mad that they made their "roll up the rim" game a smart phone only thing. Now you have to download an app, accept a million text messages and scan and submit a qr code to see if you win a free donut or coffee.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Paumon said:


> You're probably right about that. I've heard the quality of all of the Tim Horton's products has dropped ever since they sold out in 2014. Tim Horton's was sold for USD $11.4 billion to Burger King. The two chains became subsidiaries of the Canadian-American holding company Restaurant Brands International, which is majority-owned by Brazilian investment firm 3G Capital
> 
> I always make my own coffee at home so if I can't find the usual brand I want then sometimes in a pinch I'll buy a 1 pound package of TH's original brand of ground coffee which is sold in all Canadian super markets here. Home brewed it's not too bad when I brew that to my own specifications. But my preference is for the Italian _Lavazza_ company's assortments of coffees, they are very good.
> 
> .


But my mama used to say, "Two wrongs dont make a right."


To which I would answer "But 3 lefts do."


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Hubby likes Tim Horton's brand coffee when he makes it at home. He uses distilled water and a lot more half & half than the store is willing to put in their cups. Most of the stores switched to the non-refrigerated cream in a cup which he says tastes spoiled. Sam's Club sometimes has TH ground coffee beans. No other stores, except TH restaurants, carry the coffee. At least not that we have found.
> 
> IMO, Burger King paid too much for Horton's. It wasn't great before and is gradually getting worse.
> 
> I was just reading they didn't increase the employee pay when other restaurants did and they don't allow employees to call off sick. That makes me dislike them even more. I'm aleady mad that they made their "roll up the rim" game a smart phone only thing. Now you have to download an app, accept a million text messages and scan and submit a qr code to see if you win a free donut or coffee.


Tim's still uses 18% cream in Canada and employees who call in sick, must stay at home here without any discussion. 

I don't know what they were paying during the pandemic but I do know that in order to attract employees, they are paying $17/hr in my town. 

The roll up the rim contest was changed in Canada because of littering but because Tim's has lost cusomer information in the past, I absolutely wouldn't enroll in any app of theirs or any other fast food place. 

I'm not a huge fan of their in store products but have been known to grab a quick coffee but I find it makes my mouth dry but I don't find the same results if I occasionally make it at home.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I hadn't heard that Tim Horton's got bought by Burger King. Must be awkward for the one near me attached to a Wendy's with a Burger King across the street. Haven't been to Tim's in close to 20 years. I liked it OK back then.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Who owns Wendy’s?


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Who owns Wendy’s?


I think I heard they merged with Arby's or something like that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ryanthomas said:


> I think I heard they merged with Arby's or something like that.


According to what I could find, Wendy's owned some Arby's restaurants but sold them a few years ago. Wendy's Corporation owned the Wendy's restaurants in May 2022 but was looking at selling out. I couldn't figure out if some of the shareholders bought the company, if it is still for sale or off the market now.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> I hadn't heard that Tim Horton's got bought by Burger King. Must be awkward for the one near me *attached to a Wendy's with a Burger King across the street*. Haven't been to Tim's in close to 20 years. I liked it OK back then.


Maybe it's not awkward for them, it might be a deliberate affiliation. We have several like that here in my region - Tim Horton's attached to Wendy's on one side of the street with a Burger King across the street in the same block. I think it can't be just a coincidence when there happens to be so many situated that way.

.


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

Paumon said:


> See, that's a lie too. I never said that and yet you keep on repeating it too so you believe it.
> 
> I said I would like to see 80% of the global population just disappear into thin air. Period. And I'd still like to see that happen.
> 
> ...


There will be a huge disappearance of people into thin air when the rapture comes, but I doubt it will be 80%.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

dr doright said:


> There will be a huge disappearance of people into thin air when the rapture comes, but I doubt it will be 80%.


Huge? I think it will be more along the lines of the proportion of the number of people that fled from the city of S0dom before it was destroyed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Huge? Only 63% of U.S. citizens even identify as Christians. I figure about half that group aren’t what one might call “real” Christians.

Not that I believe in the myth of an upcoming ascension, but it I have my doubts about the body count.


----------

